# Bà bầu nên ăn bao nhiêu trứng gà trong 1 tuần là đủ?



## thuhoai (9/8/18)

*Trứng gà là một trong những loại thực phẩm giàu dưỡng chất dành cho phụ nữ mang thai, để phát huy tối đa tác dụng thì câu hỏi bà bầu nên ăn bao nhiêu trứng gà trong một tuần cũng rất được quan tâm.*

Với phụ nữ mang thai, trứng gà là nguồn cung cấp đạm dồi dào và chứa nhiều vitamin A, D, B2, B6, B12, acid folic, cholin, sắt, canxi, phospho, kali, chất béo, nhất là omega 3. Bên cạnh đó, nếu ăn trứng điều độ sẽ giúp bạn giảm lượng cholesterol trong máu và hỗ trợ cho sự phát triển trí não của thai nhi.

Do đó, đây là loại thực phẩm nên bổ sung vào chế độ ăn uống của các mẹ bầu trong suốt thai kỳ. Tuy nhiên, dù hữu ích như vậy nhưng không phải cứ ăn càng nhiều càng tốt.

*Vậy phụ nữ mang thai nên ăn bao nhiêu trứng gà trong 1 tuần?*
Tuy trứng gà rất giàu dưỡng chất nhưng lại chứa nhiều cholesterol nên ăn nhiều sẽ không tốt cho sức khỏe. Vì vậy, phụ nữ mang thai chỉ nên ăn từ 3 đến 4 quả trứng mỗi tuần tùy cách chế biến để bạn cảm thấy ngon miệng nhất. Trường hợp mẹ bầu có tiền sử cao huyết áp, rối loạn mỡ, tiểu đường, mẹ bầu chỉ nên dùng 2 quả trứng mỗi tuần và nên tham khảo ý kiến của bác sĩ.

_

_
_Trứng gà là nguồn dưỡng chất rất tốt cho sức khỏe của mẹ bầu và sự phát triển của thai nhi. (Ảnh minh họa: Internet)_​
Bên cạnh đó, nên ăn trứng gà vào buổi sáng bởi đây là thời điểm cơ thể hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng trong trứng tốt nhất. Đồng thời, không nên ăn trứng gà vào buổi tối vì nó dễ gây chứng đầy hơi, chướng bụng.

*Cách chế biến trứng gà đúng cách*
Trứng gà là thực phẩm có thể chế biến được rất nhiều món ăn. Trong đó, trứng luộc là cách ăn tốt nhất, bởi cách này cung cấp 100% dinh dưỡng, thành phần dinh dưỡng còn lại khi chế biến trứng theo cách xào là 97%, chiên rán là 98%, đánh với sữa và nước sôi là 92%, ăn sống là 30 - 50%.

Đặc biệt, bà bầy không nên ăn trứng gà sống hay trứng lòng đào bởi cách này có thể gây ngộ độc bới vi khuẩn salmonella. Loại vi khuẩn này ảnh hưởng trực tiếp tới thai nhi gây sinh non, co bóp tử cung, khiến mẹ bầu mất nước do tiêu chảy hoặc ói mửa.

_

_
_Mẹ bầu nên ăn trứng gà luộc là tốt nhất. (Ảnh minh họa: Internet)_
​*Một số món ngon từ trứng gà*

*Trứng gà xào ngải cứu*
Để làm được món ăn này, bạn cần chuẩn bị lá ngải cứu tươi, 2 quả trứng, hành khô và một số gia vị phổ biến. Theo đó, băm nhỏ hành khô rồi phi thơm, rồi cho lá ngải cứu đã rửa sạch vào xào chung. Chờ lá ngải tái rồi cho thêm 100ml nước và tiếp tục chờ nước sôi. Đập 2 quả trứng gà vào nồi ngải rồi xào cho trứng và ngải cứu quyện vào với nhau trong 5 phút.

*Trứng gà hấp lá mơ*
Cần chuẩn bị: Lá mơ, 2 quả trứng gà, 2 miếng lá chuối tươi, gia vị. Đầu tiên, rửa sạch lá mơ rồi thái nhỏ cho vào chén để trộn chung với 2 quả trứng gà và một ít hạt nêm. Lấy hỗn hợp đã trộn đều hấp trong nồi cơm hay hấp cách thuỷ.

Làm nóng chảo rồi trải 1 miếng lá chuối, sau đó dàn đều trứng trộn lá mơ lên. Úp miếng lá chuối tiếp theo lên trên rồi đậy vung và để lửa nhỏ cho trứng chín.

_

_
_Trứng gà hấp lá mơ là một trong những món ăn rất bổ dưỡng dành cho bà bầu. (Ảnh minh họa: Internet)_​
*Trứng gà chiên tôm*
Nguyên liệu để làm trứng gà chiên tôm gồm: 3 quả trứng gà, 8 con tôm tươi, 1/3 củ hành tây, 1 quả ớt chuông, một rau mùi và gia vị. Đầu tiên, bóc vỏ tôm rồi cắt nhỏ, hành tây thái hạt lựu, ớt chuống cắt miếng. Đánh đều 3 quả trứng rồi trộn với tôm, hành tây và gia vị.

Tiếp theo, đun dầu sôi rồi đổ hỗn hợp trên vào và để lửa nhỏ. Xếp ớt chung xung quanh bề mặt trứng rồi rán cho chín đều 2 mặt.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

